# When Puppies Dream...



## Banned (Oct 7, 2007)

So I'm sitting here doing some paperwork and my new puppy (I've had him for two weeks, and he's 13 weeks old) is laying beside me.  He's obviously having some GRAND visions in his sleep because he is wiggling and worming and making all kinds of interesting noises!!!  It is SO cute to watch!  I only wish I knew what he was dreaming of...sheep?  bones?  the other dog chasing him?  his littermates?  bad kibble?

I love watching dogs sleep.  My last dog, Jessie, I could just stare at him for hours and watch him sleep.  I think Jonah is going to be alot of fun to watch too...he seems to be quite active in his sleep!


----------



## Halo (Oct 7, 2007)

That must be so cute BG....I am seriously jealous but hopefully I won't be jealous for long.  Wouldn't it be great to know what dogs were really dreaming about


----------



## Banned (Oct 7, 2007)

It always makes me wonder...I mean really...what could possibly be going through his little brain?  Maybe he's dreaming of martinis on Baffin Island?  HAHA.

He's awake now, but I think he'll go back to sleep pretty shortly...he's pretty tired!


----------



## Halo (Oct 7, 2007)

He is just thinking of how he can become a stow away in my luggage so I can be a puppy snatcher and take him away with me :lol:


----------



## Retired (Oct 7, 2007)

> what could possibly be going through his little brain?



Fire Hydrants!

:dimples:


----------



## Banned (Oct 7, 2007)

Ooooh good one - Steve!  I never thought of that!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 7, 2007)

Or cats.


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 7, 2007)

hes proberly dreaming of pedigree chum, winalot and bonio and maybe a tree or two!!!


----------



## ladylore (Oct 7, 2007)

Chasing cars and digging up bones.


----------



## Banned (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow...it's like you were all dogs in a previous life...apparently I missed out.


----------



## goldiemaz (Oct 16, 2007)

May be he's dreaming of playing with other puppies.  Chasing kittens.


----------



## Rosa (Nov 14, 2007)

Congradulations on your new pup!!!! I hope you share many, many years together  I love watching my furbabies sleep too....its just such a calming, feel good thing to watch them as they sleep.  I think when they sleep they look even more like angels. 
Well have fun with your pup!!!
Rosa


----------

